# Signed up as a web member, not showing up as a member?



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

How do I do it  Or do I just wait.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When you have your Membership No. Follow instructions in this link, Admin will do the rest, not automatic @present, needs manual input from Admin.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Were all away this weekend winning awards ,back home tomorrow

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------

